# Some New Sculpting tools



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

The first tool I would like to introduce specifically for figure making is Scullptris. This application is free and can be downloaded

 HERE  from CNET. This is an excellent and intuitive tool specifically for the creation of organic shapes like the human figure. You don't want to try creating equipment with this tool. It has a tendency to soften sharp corners regardless of configuring it not to do that in the options menu.
I start all my likenesses in this application using just the round sphere that loads by default.
Sculptirs has a great forum for the beginners to get tips and view other peoples work. They free ap is offered by Zbrush, who would like to sell you their more expensive suite of tools but I'm going to focus on what you can do with free tools. Sorry,,, I am unable to post images as I let my gold membership lapse.

This is another much needed 3D application It is called Meshmixer and this tool allows you to take the head and body you make in sculptris and join them together. In addition it has a much more robust function for remeshing your 3D sculpt. Remeshing and decimating a mesh are necessary especially if you are using Sculptris because polygons aren't always placed in the most logic and efficient manner to represent a shape. Meshmixer has a pretty goog remeshing and reducing option that allows you to use and adaptive option that maintains detail. You can also turn the smoothness level to 0 which helps quite a bit in preservation of detail.
Finally, meshmixer helps join your figure up to a hollow form that you will need to place in your figure if you don't want to pay an arm and a leg.

Meshlab Free Download is another necessary tool. This app has a filter that allows you to hollow out your sculpture. Of course you can't attach the hollow to your sculpt in meshlab. To do that you will have to export the uniform mesh resampling as an object and join it to the figure in Meshmixer.

The above tools are primarily for figures. You may want to check them out. I will have some other tools for you to try for those who are interested in makikng accessories that are less than organic, like boxes etc. In addition, I will provide some you tube examples of creating a sculpted figure and using these tools. But for now, I have to get back to work.


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

I have down loaded the tools. I look forward to your videos as I would like to learn how to sculpture a people type person.


----------

